# New 75g rimless crypt tank



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

looks nice.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

